# shiny backgrounds



## neon007 (Jul 14, 2007)

What purpose does a shiny background serve?? Such as black and white. Wouldnt it reflect back on what you are shooting??


----------



## gketell (Jul 15, 2007)

You put it under the pen and it gives a nice reflection of the pen.  Like this:





GK


----------



## bob393 (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a nice pen!


----------



## TBone (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />You put it under the pen and it gives a nice reflection of the pen.  Like this:
> 
> 
> ...



Of course it would look much better if my pen was that shiny [] and if my pictures were that good [] and my pens were that good.....oh never mind.


----------



## Fred (Jul 26, 2007)

Try working with a mirror as a background if you want a challenge. []


----------

